# Paris Hilton bestellt Filet für einen Streuner



## Stefan102 (16 Nov. 2011)

​
Selbst für Straßenhunde ist der Hotelerbin Paris Hilton (30) nichts zu teuer. Vor ein paar Tagen bestellte die 30-Jährige ein 60 Euro teures Steak für einen Streuner auf Bali, wo die Blondine derzeit Urlaub macht.

Paris ist ja bekannt für ihre tierliebe Art, was sie nun auch im Paradies von Bali wieder unter Beweis stellte, denn als sie einen hungrigen streunenden Hund sah, konnte sie nicht anders und ließ im Restaurant, in welchem sie gerade aß, ein saftiges Filet zubereiten. Der ausgehungerte Vierbeiner ließ sich das 60 Euro-Steak schmecken, woraufhin das It-Girl twitterte: „Habe gerade einen streunenden Hund am Strand entdeckt. Ich bin ganz traurig geworden und bestellte ihm deshalb ein Filet Mignon, was er toll fand.“

Es scheint, dass dieser kleine Streuner es Paris sehr angetan hat, denn sie twitterte weiter drauf los, wie betrübt sie wegen des Schicksals des Hundes ist. Die millionenschwere Erbin überlegt nun, wie sie den Straßenhunden auf Bali helfen kann: „Die grausame Behandlung dieser Hunde hat mich so tief getroffen, dass ich nicht schlafen kann. Ich werde jetzt im Internet recherchieren, was ich tun kann, um ihnen zu helfen.“

(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Punisher (16 Nov. 2011)

So ein Filet hätte mir auch geschmeckt


----------



## Chamser81 (16 Nov. 2011)

Das ist wirklich dekadent!

Nichts gegen Hundeliebe aber solange Menschen auf der Welt verhungern sind solche News eigentlich eine Schande!


----------



## Franky70 (16 Nov. 2011)

Gut gemacht, Paris.
Es verhungern auch Menschen auf der Welt, ja und das ist schrecklich, doch Paris kann auch nicht die ganze Welt retten.


----------

